# Vintage Canon



## Manual_Focus (Jul 4, 2017)

Anyone have a working knowledge of the Demi EE28?


----------



## Peeb (Jul 4, 2017)

understand that it is a half frame camera, but no actual working knowledge.  I presume f/2.8?


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 5, 2017)

I know its not much.  But its just a nice piece of history from 1967.  Not many fiolks are shooting any manual stuff any more.  Have we all become dinosaurs and gone into extinctions?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2017)

A quick search shows that info is available online.

Canon Demi – A Stylish Half Frame Camera

The Demi was never very popular...I've seen thousands of cameras, and have never seen one that I can recall. Half frame was mainly owned by Olympus...it just was not a popular format with the masses. My guess is that this was an effort to compete with the Olympus Pen series--_a placeholder_ in that segment, if you will. An entry into a market segment, just to satisfy those who wanted a half-frame Canon.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 5, 2017)

Manual_Focus said:


> I know its not much.  But its just a nice piece of history from 1967.  Not many fiolks are shooting any manual stuff any more.  Have we all become dinosaurs and gone into extinctions?


Rare- yes.  Extinct- no.  Some young'un are totally into all things analog; whether thats vinyl records or manual film cameras.


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 5, 2017)

I agree


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> A quick search shows that info is available online.
> 
> Canon Demi – A Stylish Half Frame Camera
> 
> The Demi was never very popular...I've seen thousands of cameras, and have never seen one that I can recall. Half frame was mainly owned by Olympus...it just was not a popular format with the masses. My guess is that this was an effort to compete with the Olympus Pen series--_a placeholder_ in that segment, if you will. An entry into a market segment, just to satisfy those who wanted a half-frame Canon.




Im not looking to starting shooting gigs with it, i enjoy Canon's line up and its just from an era of when I was born.  I look at all cameras as a devise to glimpse into the past during that time.  What each camera has seen.  During the 60's there was a lot going on all over the globe.  And maybe, just maybe a Demi EE28 caught part of this.


----------



## Manual_Focus (Jul 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> A quick search shows that info is available online.
> 
> Canon Demi – A Stylish Half Frame Camera
> 
> The Demi was never very popular...I've seen thousands of cameras, and have never seen one that I can recall. Half frame was mainly owned by Olympus...it just was not a popular format with the masses. My guess is that this was an effort to compete with the Olympus Pen series--_a placeholder_ in that segment, if you will. An entry into a market segment, just to satisfy those who wanted a half-frame Canon.





Thx for the review, it was a good read.  I will save it.


----------

